# Good Golly Miss Molly



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I never thought I'd see the day our Molly would be in a short cut. We've never had any real problems with her matting in eight years. But over the winter her coat has really been matting ,just like when she was blowing coat years ago. I've brushed her three days in a row and she has more the next day. So today our mobile groomer came and Gwen explained this to her. She recommended we trim her right down or it would be a nightmare. Gwen phoned me at work with this idea and it really bothered me to go this route. But after thinking about it I agreed. With Gwens medical problems and my diagnosis of Parkinsons this would make the grooming a lot easier., down the road. So I held my breath as I came in the door from work. Wow what a shocker. I wouldn't hav recognized her. But she was prancing around like she won the lottery. She really did look cute but totally different . I'm sorry I don't have pics right now as Santa never did bring me a new camera for Christmas . I do have a camera that my BIL is giving me but I haven't figured it out yet,so I will post asap.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I can hardly wait to see her, Dave! I love the full coat, too, but I've always said that if I ever get to the point that it is difficult to keep up, I'll cut Tucker down, too. There is too much unavoidable struggle in life to add something that doesn't have to be so. Enjoy what we can!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

It sure is a shock when you first see the new look, but they don't seem to mind and it is a lot easier. My guys lasted in full coat for 5-6 years before I decided that they weren't show dogs so, why not? I think due to your conditions, you did right. You just have to get that camera thing worked out so we can all see Molly. Remember, pictures, pictures, pictures. Enjoy your freedom from the brush and we'll all be waiting.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks Sheri and Mary. I keep staring at her stilll. lol.


----------



## MadeleineHannah (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't wait to see!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, isn't it crazy how they LOOK so different yet we KNOW they are the SAME dog under it all!? 
PICTURES!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

No,Dave - You did NOT do right.....if you come on the forum and post news such as this with no photo!! What were you thinking?!  Seriously, I can't wait to see what she looks like. The comment that always strikes me when people cut their full-coated Havs down is that the dog usually acts like a puppy again. I hope that this makes your life easier.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> No,Dave - You did NOT do right.....if you come on the forum and post news such as this with no photo!! What were you thinking?!  Seriously, I can't wait to see what she looks like. The comment that always strikes me when people cut their full-coated Havs down is that the dog usually acts like a puppy again. I hope that this makes your life easier.


lol yeah she just humped her duck slipper with more vigor than ever. :eyebrows:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> lol yeah she just humped her duck slipper with more vigor than ever. :eyebrows:


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope everything works out with her new hairdo. Where is the picture.
Please give her and bellyrub for me.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I can hardly wait to see her!!! Shame on Santa for not bringing you a camera..I would stop believing in him if I were you!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Dave,
You are such a tease. I bet she looks younger and adorable!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Waiting....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh you won't be sad. I know the boys seem to be happier in their shorter coats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sure she looks adorable, Dave. My philosophy is the same as Sheri's. I love Kodi's long coat, but if it became a problem for either him or me, he'd be cute as can be in puppy cut!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures! I'm sure it'll make your life much easier. I know I really appreciated the super simple grooming after I had Brody's hair cut off.

I definitely prefer Brody with longer hair, but he's vain enough to think he's super handsome no matter what and he still struts his stuff!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Well......at least give up a few hints what she looks like.....Huh????? I can't believe you do not have any pictures! I know you do........you do right? Come on.....we could be waiting weeks. Go out and buy yourself a digital camera!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

You can always get a disposable camera and have the pics put on a cd when you get it developed. We must see her new look-I'm sure it is adorable. 

It is amazing how a haircut can make them look like totally different dogs. I always loved that about Miss Yorkie-a new cut and it was like getting a new dog. Sometimes she would have a lion look, sometimes she would look more like a teddy bear, but one look into her sweet eyes and I knew it was the same cute pup as before.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm starting to think this was just a late April fool's day joke. Hhmmm, I don't know if Molly really is shaved...you'll have to post a picture to prove it!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmmm, you might be right, atsilvers27... An April Fool's joke sounds just like something Dave would do!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Hmmmm, you might be right, atsilvers27... An April Fool's joke sounds just like something Dave would do!


You're both right... it IS something he would do, but I think he would have gotten the day right if it were an April Fool's joke!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, I guess he just posted that yesterday, the 2nd, didn't he? I was thinking it was on the 1st. But, still.... Dave, we need photos!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lol , what's with these smilies again. ? I'm inheriting my BIL 's camera and I haven't had time to figure it out, I promise, as soon as I can.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> lol , what's with these smilies again. ? I'm inheriting my BIL 's camera and I haven't had time to figure it out, I promise, as soon as I can.


Excuses, excuses!:nono:op2:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not the best pic but you guys rushed me. lol


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, she looks so cute!!!

I have stubbornly told myself that I would never shave Lizzie down. Yesterday she was such a mess ( my fault for putting off her bath) but the thought did go through my head that I would shave her if her coat became an issue.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

She looks cute! What a face!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

She looks so cute. Join the world of us leisurely puppy cut owners, think of all the extra time you'll have, you can learn how to use the carmera! No smilies!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Oh, she looks so cute!!!
> 
> I have stubbornly told myself that I would never shave Lizzie down. Yesterday she was such a mess ( my fault for putting off her bath) but the thought did go through my head that I would shave her if her coat became an issue.


never say never lol


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Just got home from Easter in Boston, off line! So read this all at once SOO glad to have the picture at the end! She is adorable!!!! I'm sure you will all enjoy the break from grooming.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

What a cute face! It's sad to see the hair go but they're sooo cute underneath!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, she was a beautiful glamour girl, and now she's a cute young thing! She's got such a pretty face. In another month or so as her coat grows a bit I'll bet she's cute as a button and oh-so-snuggly!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks all, yeah she looks a little rough around the edges, but the groomer said in a couple of months she can even things out . We will definitely enjoy less worry about grooming and matting although she stills wants us to brush and comb regularily. Molly seems to enjoy it so that counts for something. Gwen was worried when Marta brought her in the door that she would feel embarrassed. LOL. I told her dogs don't get embarrased. :hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Are you sure, Dave? We used to have a neighbor that got her Pekinese cut short each summer, and the poor dog would hid under a bed for days at first. Embarrassed, cold, or scared, definitely.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Are you sure, Dave? We used to have a neighbor that got her Pekinese cut short each summer, and the poor dog would hid under a bed for days at first. Embarrassed, cold, or scared, definitely.


traumatized probably but not embarrassed lol .


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG!!! Are you sure that's the same dog??? She is adorable. Are you used to it yet?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Miss Molly is a cutie with or without hair!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable in her new hairstyle!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Awwww....Molly looks like a cute little puppy now! Still beautiful


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh she looks really cute. The groomer did a nice job on her face. I'm sure she feels as light as a butterfly.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I used to groom a long haired dachund that got completely buzzed because the owner also had a short haired and she wanted them to match. He literally hung his head in shame on my table. He would droop his head, curl himself inward and had "sad eyes". We all tried to console him but nothing worked he was so depressed. No one could tell me that dog wasn't sad. Well, come the owner and he did a complete 180, barking, wagging his tail, wiggling around. I told the owner and she had a good laugh.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

She is naked! But, she sure is cute!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Molly looks great! I really like the way her facial hair was cut. She looks so different though - I'll bet it startles you every time you catch glimpse of her! I would love to see Augie in a short cut, but I haven't quite reached the point where I want to cut his hair off yet. Finn's still isn't all that long after the major coat blowing he went through. Doesn't seem to grow as fast as Augie's.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Boy, I would never know the "new" Molly is the same Molly who is in your avatar. She looks so bare but sure has a cute little face and probably enjoys feeling so much lighter. Now you just need some warm weather to go with her new do.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Molly looks like a little spring lamb!Bet she is a frisky as one too!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think you are going to really like it in a couple months. She will look more puppy like  And like you have said she will be easier for awhile. I don't know why they always leave the ears longer? If she was mine I cut them shorter. Sorry Dave she is cute no matter what right!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I prefer the new Molly! I like puppy cuts!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> OMG!!! Are you sure that's the same dog??? She is adorable. Are you used to it yet?


nope ,still can't get used to it.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

She's adorable. I am also sorry to hear of yours and your wifes health problems. Blessings.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

She is so cute! Looks like she can relax and have more fun now.


----------

